# Something I have noticed about my feral cats



## MeredithLovesCats (Feb 26, 2008)

I have personally rescued two feral cats one from the country whose brothers and sisters were getting hit in the road and another from my friends’ who has a huge problem with stray cats. 

I’m a huge and firm believer that all animals feral or non are good animals. I don’t just rescue cats, I rescue dogs as well. I must say that my second feral cat is nicer than most “domestic” cats I have ever met. In fact it will let small children handle it by picking it up etc and loves to be held and loved on. Everyone brags on him and tells us how good of cat he is!

So I just wanted to say that people need to realize with some or a lot of work most feral cats are good animals.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

You probably won't get any arguments on this forum, Meredith!  

Not every feral cat has it in them to become a pet, but in my experience, those that do tend to be _very _affectionate, more so than domestic cats. And of course, those that don't still deserve to live their lives with dignity and as much comfort and safety as we can give them.

Kudos to you for your efforts to help these animals. :angel


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll second that, Meredith! Thanks for caring!


----------

